# CAN assist programme



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone used this programme to move to Canada,

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aoife24 said:


> Has anyone used this programme to move to Canada,
> 
> thanks


I've never heard of it. Please provide an internet link.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

*can assist*



Auld Yin said:


> I've never heard of it. Please provide an internet link.


Hi there,

Here is the link:

Work in Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aoife24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> Work in Canada


You should proceed with caution. The big thing will be how much money do they want upfront before they "take you on". Be aware that Canada considers it illegal if anyone charges for finding employment for someone else.
There are countless fraudulent immigration consultants out there so finding an honest/good one can be difficult. There are stories of people seeking immigration being charged up to $20,000 and still be unsuccessful.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

OK thanks for that, does the Canadian embassy/consular/government have an approved list? ;o)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you would like to have the assistance of an immigration consultant to do (part of) the paperwork for you, please try to find people in you neighborhood who have already gone to the process with that company. So did we. We have an (partly) governmental organisation of Belgians abroad, and they gave us the references of the consultant who's working on our case.
We did not have to pay him before we handed him over all the documents that were nescesarry to file for the Permanent Resident visa through the Federal Skilled Worker Program. He first wanted to take a close look at all these documents to make sure that we would really qualify. Because we can say that we went to university and have a higher management job in a Fortune 50 company, but we needed to proove everything. And after all that, he deceided he wanted to file our application, and than we needed to pay him (over length of time, by the time we receive our visa, we will have paid him €3500 for his job).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Aoife24 said:


> OK thanks for that, does the Canadian embassy/consular/government have an approved list? ;o)


Immigration representatives – Choose carefully


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

good advice thanks so much!!!


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

EVHB said:


> If you would like to have the assistance of an immigration consultant to do (part of) the paperwork for you, please try to find people in you neighborhood who have already gone to the process with that company. So did we. We have an (partly) governmental organisation of Belgians abroad, and they gave us the references of the consultant who's working on our case.
> We did not have to pay him before we handed him over all the documents that were nescesarry to file for the Permanent Resident visa through the Federal Skilled Worker Program. He first wanted to take a close look at all these documents to make sure that we would really qualify. Because we can say that we went to university and have a higher management job in a Fortune 50 company, but we needed to proove everything. And after all that, he deceided he wanted to file our application, and than we needed to pay him (over length of time, by the time we receive our visa, we will have paid him €3500 for his job).


Yes our agreement is similar to this in terms of schedule and initital outlay, and final cost. Good advice


----------

